# Any updates on the big day (Dec 18th) ?



## malba2366 (Jan 2, 2014)

Those of you who are waiting for an electric start HSS snowblower will know what I am talking about. 
I have been patiently waiting for a HSS928ATD since August, and my dealer still swears that it will be shipped from Honda on Dec 18th. Has anyone heard any different things from their dealer?


----------



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

Nope, my guy confirmed the same thing... he's still being told that his order will ship out on the 18th and I should have it ready for pickup 5-7 days after that (depending on how long it takes to get to him)


----------



## raptorchris (Aug 31, 2015)

I ordered from Snowblower Direct. The most recent date they gave me for my HSS928ATD was December 15 (was given this date December 2nd). Just found out today (December 16th) that it didn't arrive yet. I don't have a new date yet.


----------



## mishkaya (Oct 25, 2015)

We are all waiting with bated breath... :icon-hgtg:
I just hope it comes in before we get dumped on...


----------



## malba2366 (Jan 2, 2014)

My HSS928ATD arrived at the dealer today. Delivery will be next week. Another local dealer called me today too and told me they have one as well (I had called them at some point to inquire and they saved my number). I am in southern NY.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

malba2366 said:


> My HSS928ATD arrived at the dealer today. Delivery will be next week. Another local dealer called me today too and told me they have one as well (I had called them at some point to inquire and they saved my number). I am in southern NY.


Congrats on a really nice machine! 

So you are also experiencing the 60's in mid-December.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

malba2366 said:


> My HSS928ATD arrived at the dealer today. Delivery will be next week. Another local dealer called me today too and told me they have one as well (I had called them at some point to inquire and they saved my number). I am in southern NY.


No rush, I am informed that there won't be any snow in the eastern USA or Canada this winter..:icon_blue_very_sad:


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm still waiting on the 1332AT, from Naults. Not sure where it is.


----------



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

My HSS928ATD has officially shipped and is expected to arrive at my dealer either tomorrow or Monday. He said that if all goes well, it will be ready for pick up on Tuesday.
He said that in this order, he has 24 machines coming in and all are already accounted for.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

just one more day guys


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I thought you guys were talking about star wars...... HA!


----------



## mishkaya (Oct 25, 2015)

I thought I would post an update here that as of this evening, snowblowersdirect shows 2 HSS 724 ATD's and 2 HSS 928 ATD's in stock. For those who might be interested... :icon_whistling:


----------

